# Help with Diagnosis



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All

Looking for some input to pinpoint a problem I have with a freshwater goby. It's lethargic, not eating, and breathing heavily/yawning alot. I already added in an airstone and did a water change but I'm not noticing any changes. No outward differences in appearance and other fish in the tank are doing fine. Anyone got a guess as to whats wrong? I'll try to get a picture up later.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Jim, have you dewormed the fish yet?


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

No I havn't, I had it for about 3 months and havn't seen anything suspicious so I left I alone. Do you think it's an internal parasite of sort?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you think he could just be opening his mouth to look more ferocious around bigger fish?

If he's really yawning, I would suspect something to do with his gills. Either flukes or a parasite or there's something in the water that bothers him.

But maybe he's just a yawner!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe... it is hard to tell by what you just describe. How about some water testing parameter?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> maybe... it is hard to tell by what you just describe. How about some water testing parameter?


that wuz what i was about to say!


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a picture, best I can do for now I've got no camera on hand. My water parameters are 6.6pH, with everything else at 0 (did a water change). I did a test yesterday however and nothing was out of the ordinary (Am 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 0~10). Perhaps flukes are the issue, would it cause it to stop eating?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

is it just me or does the gill area look reddish? Is it supposed to be on this species/has it always been reddish?

If not, then possibly gill disease which is a bacterial infection of the gills.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> is it just me or does the gill area look reddish? Is it supposed to be on this species/has it always been reddish?
> 
> If not, then possibly gill disease which is a bacterial infection of the gills.


I think you might've got it. Symptoms seem to match up. Do you know what treatment I should give?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that it is considered a gram negative bacteria. I also read that the sulfa meds work well for gill disease which is what I used on my last attempt to deal with a flashing issue.

Anyways read the box and make sure that it recommendes it for treatment of gill disease. Also be aware that it may nuke your biofilter also.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Managed to find some tetracycline and got a hospital tank set up. Hopefully he'll get better, fingers crossed  Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

don't forget ..water changes,along with a good water conditioner , meds as required,and there is a lot of help on this site..good luck..chillin


----------

